
China using drones to spray “disinfectants” over population - cronix
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7952119/Drones-repurposed-spray-disinfectant-villages-cities-China-hit-coronavirus.html
======
verdverm
Why did you "quote" disinfectants?

This is an editorialized title by the submitter

